# [WYKŁAD] Gentoo Tuning [Kraków, 19.10.2006]

## vArDo

Witam.

Jutro (19.10.2006) odbędzie sie wyklad o Gentoo na AGH, jako głowny organizator z ramienia KNI KERNEL serdecznie zapraszam. bedzie mowil czlowiek znany na tym forum, dlatego wrzucam tutaj info  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Koło Naukowe Informatyków KERNEL serdecznie zaprasza na wykład poświęcony optymalizacji systemu Gentoo Linux. Spotkanie otwiera trzeci już cykl wykładów pt. Linux -- U mnie działa! (aka LUMD).
> 
>   Jest już po wakacjach (buuu!). Niektórym odgórnie rozkazano zakończyć czas błogiego leniuchowania i wziąć się za robotę. Z tej okazji, przymuszani i ciągle zaspani członkowie Koła Naukowego Informatyków KERNEL - mimo, że woleliby dalej obżerać się pizzą i oglądać pr0n - zapraszają wszystkich pasjonatów systemu GNU/Linux na trzecią edycję LUMD-u, czyli cyklu wykładów pt. Linux -- U mnie działa!".
> ...

 

Pozdrawiam

Mateusz Biliński (aka vArDo)

PS. Ale mnie tutaj dawno nie bylo...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Yatmai

A nie mogłeś dać cynku troche wcześniej ? Chętnie bym wpadł, ale raczej fizycznie nie będe w stanie sie rozdwoić  :Sad: 

----------

## noobah

Jak to jest, że jak coś odnośnie Gentoo się w Polsce się dzieje, to najczęściej w Krakowie? Np. ostatni zlot. Ja jestem z Ustronia Morskiego i protestuję!!!

@Nelchael: Będzie jakiś konspekt może??? Może prezenacja gotowa?

@UczestnicyTegoWykładu: Może ktoś filmik z tego nagrać (oczywiście jak (R)Nelchael pozwoli) i gdzieś wystawić na ftp?    :Very Happy: 

----------

## tboloo

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Jak to jest, że jak coś odnośnie Gentoo się w Polsce się dzieje, to najczęściej w Krakowie? Np. ostatni zlot. Ja jestem z Ustronia Morskiego i protestuję!!!
> 
> @Nelchael: Będzie jakiś konspekt może??? Może prezenacja gotowa?
> 
> @UczestnicyTegoWykładu: Może ktoś filmik z tego nagrać (oczywiście jak (R)Nelchael pozwoli) i gdzieś wystawić na ftp?   

 

Też się przyłączam do prośby. Jestem spod WWy i nie dam rady na jutro dobić do Krakowa  :Confused:  niestety. A chętnie bym posłuchał mądrych rzeczy ...

----------

## Yatmai

To może postawić tam gdzieś kamerkę internetową ?  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

A ile wyklad bedzie trwal? 1.5h jak wiekszosc? A wyklad jest w krakowie, bo wykladowcy sa z krakowa, AGH, gdzie odbywa sie wyklad, tez jest w krakowie no i .. ten.. fajnie jest w krakowie ;>

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja też się przyłączam do prosby zeby jakiś strumień audio/video z tego spotkania został pokazany innym  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Co do zlotu to następny (najbliższe wakacje?  :Razz:  ) prawdopodobnie będzie w W-awie.  :Smile: 

Pod prośbą o video podpisuję się wszystkimi posiadanymi pisakami.  :Wink: 

----------

## vArDo

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Jak to jest, że jak coś odnośnie Gentoo się w Polsce się dzieje, to najczęściej w Krakowie? Np. ostatni zlot. Ja jestem z Ustronia Morskiego i protestuję!!!

 

No bo w Krakowie jest najwiecej Gentoo userow (let the flameware begin...   :Twisted Evil:  )

 *Quote:*   

> @Nelchael: Będzie jakiś konspekt może??? Może prezenacja gotowa?

 

Beda slajdy, ktory przygotuje nelchael. Beda na www. 

 *Quote:*   

> @UczestnicyTegoWykładu: Może ktoś filmik z tego nagrać (oczywiście jak (R)Nelchael pozwoli) i gdzieś wystawić na ftp?   

 

Odpowiedz osoby odpowiedzialnej za nagrania: "mam zamiar to jutro nagrac"  :Smile:  Wiec mysle, ze sie uda cos wystawic.  :Smile: 

Wlasnie z nim gadalem i chce to jednoczesnie strumieniowac jakby sie udalo. Adresu jednak nie moge dzisiaj podac ;/ Poza tym to bedzie raczej "test" aka "pierwsze koty za ploty". Przyklady nagran z innych imprez sa tutaj: http://www.ftj.agh.edu.pl/pl/100.html

Wiec jesli mozecie to trzymajcie kciuki.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

Odtwarzam mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/fn2005-obliczenia_kwantowe].

STREAM_ASF, URL: mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/fn2005-obliczenia_kwantowe]

Resolving mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl for AF_INET...

Connecting to server mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl[149.156.110.1]: 1755...

Connected

read error:: Operation now in progress

pre-header read failed

Resolving mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl for AF_INET...

Connecting to server mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl[149.156.110.1]: 80...

connection timeout

Failed, exiting.

STREAM_HTTP(2), URL: mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/fn2005-obliczenia_kwantowe]

Resolving mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl for AF_INET...

Connecting to server mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl[149.156.110.1]: 80...

Nie znaleziono pliku 'mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/fn2005-obliczenia_kwantowe]'

Failed to open mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/fn2005-obliczenia_kwantowe].

Wychodzę...(Koniec pliku)

```

Cięzko coś zobaczyć :/

----------

## vArDo

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> A ile wyklad bedzie trwal? 1.5h jak wiekszosc?

 

Wychodzimy z zalozenia ze 1h to optimum, jesli chodzi o usredniona percepcje sluchaczy  :Smile:  Pewnie pozniej dyskusja bedzie. 

Wszyscy pewnie beda krzyczec, ze te latki sa lepsze od tamtych, nastepnie prowadzacy (aka Ja) odetnie prelegenta od mozliwosci wzmacniania audio, a co bardziej agresywnych Gentoo Userow wyprowadzac bedziemy bocznymi drzwiami. Oczywiscie ew. streaming zakonczy sie odpowiednio wczesniej  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## blazeu

W momencie rozpoczecia dyskusji (panelowej, bo od naparzania sie panelami zerwanymi z podlogi) mozna zrobic pay-per-view.. Walki lepsze niz boks w hali... Odgryzanie uszu, krew, pot i zmeczenie. A w tle kompilacja kernela (no-sources rox!!) :>

----------

## vArDo

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Odtwarzam mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/fn2005-obliczenia_kwantowe].
> ...

 

Sprobuj nazwe bez "]" na koncu. Mi dziala  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## kfiaciarka

ok, idzie:)

----------

## vArDo

Witam.

Adres ew. strumienia video: mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/kernel

Oczywiscie satysfakcja zdecydowanie nie gwarantowana :]

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Yatmai

@vArDo nie musisz tak podkreslać, że satysfakcja niegwarantowana, przecież nikt nam nie każe oglądać, ani za to nic nie płacimy  :Smile: 

Niemniej mam nadzieje, że znajdzie sie też jakiś filmik, bo strasznie kiepsko ostatnio chodzą u mnie strumienie video  :Sad: 

----------

## arsen

No, wykładzik sobie oglądałem dzięki wyżej wymienionemu strumieniowi  :Smile: 

@nelchael: gratuluje wykładu  :Smile: 

----------

## akroplas

Nie moglem byc w krakale, ale wyklad obejzalem... !dzieki za nagranie!

Mnie najbardziej interesowala nie sama tematyka, tylko jak to wszsytko wyglada  :Smile: ... Ale i tak wysluchalem calosci

----------

## dziadu

No fajny był. Miałem dobre miejscówki, bo w drugim rzędzie :]

----------

## ar_it

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> Adres ew. strumienia video: mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/kernel
> 
> 

 

```
Resolving mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl for AF_INET...

connection timeout

Failed, exiting.

Connecting to server mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl[149.156.110.1]: 80...

Wychodzę...(Koniec pliku)

connection timeout

Nie znaleziono pliku 'mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/kernel'

Failed to open mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/kernel 
```

Aż tak jest zapchany ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Yatmai

A ja miałem 1fps  :Sad:  Eh, kiedyś rozpiernicze router mojego providera :/

----------

## vArDo

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> @vArDo nie musisz tak podkreslać, że satysfakcja niegwarantowana, przecież nikt nam nie każe oglądać, ani za to nic nie płacimy 

 

Wiesz, zdarzaja sie ludzie (trolle/hakiernicy), ktorzy zawsze maja jakies "ale". Ubezpieczam tyly takim stwierdzeniem.  :Smile:  Choc szczerze mowiac, trolle mam gdzies, uwazam, ze wyklady organizujemy najlepiej jak mozemy (wykorzystujemy wszystkie dostepne zasoby).

Co do samego strumienia to bedzie wystawiona wersja off-line zawsze, wiec nie ma sie co bac  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## vArDo

Witam.

Co do spraw kiepskiego odbioru strumienia przez klientow nie za bardzo jestem to w stanie zweryfikowac i badac. Co do samej samej jakosc obrazu/dzwieku i organizacji prelekcje - czekam na uwagi  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Yatmai

Propos uwag, to te fragmenty dźwięku jakie docierały do mnie, jak na zwykły głos mówiącego człeka, dźwięk był ok, tylko obraz strasznie mały. No, ale to kwestia bardziej techniczna, bo przy 800x600 to nie tylko ja nie byłbym w stanie tego obejrzeć  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shido

Pomysł wypas i strzał w dziesiątke-----------> GRATULACJE

tylko że tam się dostać nie można -> na uczelni jesteście, zróbcie jakieś dodatkowe strumyczki

oby więcej i szybciej

PS: Szkoda tylko że w trójmieście o takich wykładach nie słychać  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam.

==============================================================================

Ok do ATvPG wam jeszcze troszkę brakuje  :Smile: 

http://atv.pg.gda.pl/

Ale albo ten link już nie istnieje albo sie zapchal!!!!

zróbcie coś bo ja widziałem tylko fragment a chciałbym całość!!!!

----------

## c00lf0n

kurde, szkoda, że wczoraj tego nie przeczytałem a bym sobie obejrzał  :Sad: 

----------

## canis_lupus

A ja gratuluję wykładu... Jestem początkującym, więc bardzo dużo się dowiedziałem.

Wykład był prowadzony bardzo ciekawie, z humorem. Można było spokojnie podyskutować.

Bardzo mi się podobała reakcja na kogoś (buraka?) komu zadzwonił telefon. Czekam na więcej wykładow ze świata Gentoo.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, to gdzie szukać nagrania z wykładu ??  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Hehe, to gdzie szukać nagrania z wykładu ?? 

 

Byłoby bardzo niemądrze gdyby takowego nie udostepnili.

----------

## shido

...Hehe pomysł okazał się tak dobry że pewno serwer'ek im się zapchał  :Very Happy: 

----------

## vArDo

Witam.

Plik AVI z wykladu bedzie udostepniony na stronie http://lumd.linux.pl. Jak tylko kumpel sie z tym upora. Chodzi o to, ze ten serwer streamingu nie jest serwerem Kola tylko wydzialu  :Smile:  W zwiazku z tym wolimy to zgrac i gdzies wystawic. Jak bedzie duze zapotrzebowanie na streaming wtorny to pomyslimy i o czyms takim. Kiedy pojawi sie pliczek? Powinien na dniach  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## shido

Mam prośbę, daj znać jak już będzie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## wodzik

moze dalo bys sie z tego wykladu dalo zrobic jakis torent, albo w jakims amule udostepnic, zeby tak serwera nie obciazac?

----------

## c00lf0n

lepiej torrenta, już się nie moge doczekać co by sobie obejrzeć  :Smile: 

----------

## vArDo

 *c00lf0n wrote:*   

> lepiej torrenta, już się nie moge doczekać co by sobie obejrzeć 

 

Najprawdopodobniej bedzie i torrent i download na serwerze. Niestety do polowy tygodnia zajecia wygladaja dramatycznie 12h/dobe zajec o_O.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## yaq

Chcialem tylko napisac, ze cykl wykladow transmitowanych on-line jest dalej kontynuowany i za pare minut zaczyna sie kolejny:

http://lumd.linux.pl/, zapraszam chetnych:)

----------

## vArDo

Witam.

Link bezposredni do zapisu z "Gentoo Tuning" [XviD] : [LUMD-KERNEL][16]gentoo-tuning.avi

Wszystkie zapisy wideo sa zgromadzone w dziale DOWNLOAD na stronie KNI KERNEL jak rownież na stronie LUMDu.

Tak jak napisał yaqu. Projekt streamingowania live bedzie kontynuowany. Adres raczej nie ulegnie zmianie i bedzie to:

mms://mms.ftj.agh.edu.pl/kernel

Pozdrawiam

Mateusz Biliński

Organizator cyklu LUMD

----------

## Yatmai

Lepiej późno niż wcale się mówi  :Razz:  A już traciłem nadzieje.... Dobra, biorę się za ściąganie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

zassane, obejrzane ;]

@nelchael, to był Twój pierwszy raz przed publicznościa? :} dobry wyklad. nie dowiedzialem sie co prawda w sumie nic nowego, ale przynajmniej wyklarowało mi się pare sytuacji  :Smile: 

szkoda ze nie bardzo słychac komentarzy z "tłumu".

----------

## vArDo

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Lepiej późno niż wcale się mówi  A już traciłem nadzieje.... Dobra, biorę się za ściąganie 

 

Slowo bylo dane, wiec musialo byc spelnione  :Smile:  Kumpel te filmy musi obrabiac na kompie stacjonarnym, do ktorego ma dostep tylko w domu w weekendy i to nie kazdy, wiec sie opoznilo  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## Yatmai

Zgodze się z Poe, wykład naprawde dobrze zorganizowany, choć gruba większość treści jest znana każdemu, kto na Gentoo robi troszku więcej niż pasjans (Kypoker czy jak to szło  :Very Happy: )

A propos jeszcze Debianowca na zlocie.... Konkretnie tekstu z tłumu nie słyszałem, ale mam nadzieje, że nikt nie ma urazy o nazwanie Debiana "muzeum wolnego oprogramowania" i zmotywowanie kolegi do spróbowania Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Dobrze obejrzeć jak ktoś mówi o tym na żywo a nie ciągle słowo pisane forum, wiki, dokumentacji...

Brak nagłośnienia z sali a więc brak odsłuchu wypowiedzi publiczności sprawił, że oglądając kilka razy się nudziłem.

----------

## vArDo

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Dobrze obejrzeć jak ktoś mówi o tym na żywo a nie ciągle słowo pisane forum, wiki, dokumentacji...
> 
> Brak nagłośnienia z sali a więc brak odsłuchu wypowiedzi publiczności sprawił, że oglądając kilka razy się nudziłem.

 

Jak najbardziej zdajemy sobie z tego sprawe. Jest to jednak problem natury technicznej, ktory trudno rozwiazac. Jest kilka ew. wyjsc z sytuacji, ale maja swoje wady:

1. przekazywanie mikrofonu publicznosci (mozemy miec max 2). I tutaj pojawia sie problem. Jak przy pomocy dwoch mikrofonow obsluzyc sale na 213? Nawet jezeli nie jest pelna i nawet jezeli nie kazdy bedzie zadawal pytanie. Przedluzenie wykladu moze byc dosyc spore. Poza tym utrzymanie dyscypliny wsrod publicznosci - podnoszenie najpierw reki, pozniej otrzymywanie mirkofonu i zadanie pytanie - mysle, ze graniczy prawie z cudem.

2. powtarzanie przez prowadzacego pytan z widowni. Wydaje sie, ze dosyc optymalne wyjscie, ale tutaj przeszkoda jest pamiec prelegenta (dosyc nienaturalne jest powtarzanie czyichs pytan na glos, a przy aktywnej publicznosci czesto sie o tym zapomina, bo nie chce sie stracic kontaktu z zadajacym pytanie) oraz zbyt wylewni pytajacy z publicznosci, a zdarzaja sie tacy.

3. Przyciecie wystawionego filmu, tak, zeby nie bylo 'nudnych' momentow - tez jakies rozwiazanie, ale moze zbytnio pobudzic wyobraznie: "dlaczgoz to oni wycieli akurat ten fragment".

Jezeli ktos ma jakies inne rozwiazania/sugestie to jest otwarty jak najbardziej  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## szolek

Jest taka sztuczka z mikrofonem kardioidalnym (charakterystyka słyszenia w kształcie serduszka) aby go umieścić przy posadzce. Potrafi on zebrać naprawdę dużo.  :Wink: 

----------

## vArDo

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Jest taka sztuczka z mikrofonem kardioidalnym (charakterystyka słyszenia w kształcie serduszka) aby go umieścić przy posadzce. Potrafi on zebrać naprawdę dużo. 

 

1. Mikrofonu takiego nie posiadamy.

2. Jesli zbiera naprawde duzo to bedzie tez zbieral kroki prelegenta, szum wiatraka w projektorze, etc. Moze byc naprawde ciezko to obrobic.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## BeteNoire

Lubię szum wiatraków  :Very Happy:  Jest ciekawszy niż cisza   :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

BeteNoire tobie też komp tak namiętnie mruczy do ucha ?   :Wink: 

----------

## szolek

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> Moze byc naprawde ciezko to obrobic.

 

Dwa strumienie dźwięku:

1 głos prelegenta,

2 mikrofon zbierający wszystko.

Dwa cele dźwięku:

1 nagłośnienie sali - tutaj wyłącznie głos prelegenta,

2 zapis video - tutaj obydwa źródła, wystarczy tylko balansować pomiędzy jednym a drugim źródłem.

----------

## vArDo

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  *vArDo wrote:*   Moze byc naprawde ciezko to obrobic. 
> 
> Dwa strumienie dźwięku:
> 
> 1 głos prelegenta,
> ...

 

Nawet gdybysmy mieli ten specjalistyczny mikrofon to bylby problem z przelaczaniem miedzy jednym zrodlem a drugim (tylko jedno wejscie line-in do kompa). Chyba, ze ten kto nagrywa sprawie operowalby switchem i przeskakiwal na zywo. Co moze miec rozne efekty niestety i zalezy od refleksu.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## szolek

Sorki że tak Cię atakuje ale jakiś czas zajmowałem się nagłośnieniem. Tam zawsze było takie urządzonko z wieloma suwaczkami (mixer). Więc nie miałem na myśli jakiegoś przekładania wtyczek itp. Domyślam się że w formie takiego wykładu to nie jest zbyt prosta sprawa o tego typu sprzęt. Sam dużo się bawię elektroniką i w warunkach polowych można by coś niedużego zawsze sklepać.

Przy okazji mikrofon kardioidalny nie jest specjalistycznym mikrofonem. Jest najpopularniejszy mikrofon.

Tak w ogóle uważam że to co do tej pory zrobiliście to i tak jest naprawdę dużo.

----------

## vArDo

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Sorki że tak Cię atakuje ale jakiś czas zajmowałem się nagłośnieniem. 

 

Ale ja tego nie odbieram jako ataki :]

 *Quote:*   

> Tam zawsze było takie urządzonko z wieloma suwaczkami (mixer). Więc nie miałem na myśli jakiegoś przekładania wtyczek itp.

 

Rzeczywisce fakt, moznaby przelaczac mikrofony na mixerze. O ile sie orientuje takowy istnieje  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Domyślam się że w formie takiego wykładu to nie jest zbyt prosta sprawa o tego typu sprzęt. Sam dużo się bawię elektroniką i w warunkach polowych można by coś niedużego zawsze sklepać.
> 
> Przy okazji mikrofon kardioidalny nie jest specjalistycznym mikrofonem. Jest najpopularniejszy mikrofon.

 

Czyli mikrofon kardioidalny to zwykle mikrofon polozony na podlodze?! :>

 *Quote:*   

> Tak w ogóle uważam że to co do tej pory zrobiliście to i tak jest naprawdę dużo.

 

Staramy sie jak mozemy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## szolek

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> Ale ja tego nie odbieram jako ataki :]

 

:]

 *vArDo wrote:*   

> Czyli mikrofon kardioidalny to zwykle mikrofon polozony na podlodze?! :>

 

Nie zupełnie. Mikrofon, który nelchael przypinał na wykładzie z pewnością do takich nie należy. Typowe mikrofony z kablem, trzymane w ręce lub na stojaczkach. Przeważnie te mają tą charakterystykę. A motyw z położeniem na podłodze to tylko sztuczka na zwiększenie czułości. Powinien zbierać nawet z 15 metrów. 

Specjalne mikrofony do zbierania z dużych odległości można zauważyć na meczach piłkarskich.  :Wink: 

----------

## vArDo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie zupełnie. Mikrofon, który nelchael przypinał na wykładzie z pewnością do takich nie należy. Typowe mikrofony z kablem, trzymane w ręce lub na stojaczkach. Przeważnie te mają tą charakterystykę. A motyw z położeniem na podłodze to tylko sztuczka na zwiększenie czułości. Powinien zbierać nawet z 15 metrów. 

 

Ehe to potestujemy. Ciekawe czy to zadziala w sali audytoryjnej gdzie widownia jest pod katem... 

 *Quote:*   

> Specjalne mikrofony do zbierania z dużych odległości można zauważyć na meczach piłkarskich. 

 

Ehe, kojarze  :Smile:  Naprzeciwko wydzialu jest stadion Wisly wiec moze sie uda skroic  jakis  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## szolek

No to trzymam kciuki za powodzenie całej akcji.

----------

## vArDo

Witam.

Ponownie. W najblizszy czwartek w ramach LUMDu obędzie się kolejny wykład. Tym razem "Nowoczesne środowiska graficzne". Więcej szczegółów. 

Prelegent będzie pewnie śmigał głównie na Ubuntu, ale myśle, że warto zobaczyć. Będzie też oczywiście streaming "live" (adres w newsie i na stronie LUMDu). Może popróbujemy zabawy z mikrofonami.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## canis_lupus

Zapowiadam swoją obecność...

----------

## dziadu

Ja mam tylko nadzieje, że znowu Bozon nie będzie kolidował z Kernelem. Bo zawsze cięzko jest się zdecydować.

----------

## vArDo

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ja mam tylko nadzieje, że znowu Bozon nie będzie kolidował z Kernelem. Bo zawsze cięzko jest się zdecydować.

 

Nie widziałem na wydziale info, wiec chyba w tym tygodniu nic BOZON nie organizuje.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## canis_lupus

Byłem na wykładzie. IMHO porażka. Prowadził go człowiek zupełnie do niego nie przygotowany. Wyglądało na to że nawet nie przeczytał prezentacji a środowiska odkrywał dopiero na wykładzie. Zaprosiłem na wykład dwóch znajomych windowsowców zeby ich przekonać a tu taki wstyd...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## BeteNoire

No to kiedy będzie film do pobrania?

----------

## dziadu

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Byłem na wykładzie. IMHO porażka. Prowadził go człowiek zupełnie do niego nie przygotowany. Wyglądało na to że nawet nie przeczytał prezentacji a środowiska odkrywał dopiero na wykładzie. Zaprosiłem na wykład dwóch znajomych windowsowców zeby ich przekonać a tu taki wstyd...    

 

Niestety musze się zgodzić, ale cóż: ten nie popełnia błędów kto nic nie robi. Mnie też zdarzyła się podobna wpadka w tym tygodniu, tylko że na forum grupy. Stali bywalcy LUMD-a myśle, że się nie zniechęcą, nowi niech dadzą jeszcze jedną szansę. :]

pzdr

----------

## vArDo

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> No to kiedy będzie film do pobrania?

 

Pewnie po Świętach. Trzeba go skompresować i poedytować troche.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## vArDo

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Byłem na wykładzie. IMHO porażka. Prowadził go człowiek zupełnie do niego nie przygotowany. Wyglądało na to że nawet nie przeczytał prezentacji a środowiska odkrywał dopiero na wykładzie. 

 

No ja mysle, ze znał je dogłębnie. A to, że nie każdy zglebil tajniki retoryki jest raczej naturalne. 

 *Quote:*   

> Zaprosiłem na wykład dwóch znajomych windowsowców zeby ich przekonać a tu taki wstyd...    

 

LUMD nie ma charakteru ewangelizacyjnego. Jesli by tak bylo to bysmy inaczej podeszli do sprawy. Przemek mial przedstawic jak sie sprawy maja  z XGL, Compizem i temu podobnymi. Ze akurat LG3D jest tragiczne to sie mowi przykro :] Jaka Java jest kazdy widzi.

Pozdrawiam

vArDo

----------

## c00lf0n

wĹaĹnie przed chwilÄ obejrzaĹem i.. fajne. Faktycznie nelchael powiedziaĹ duĹźo o tym co juz wiedziaĹem ale i kilka spraw nowych, Ĺźal troche tych pytaĹ, Ĺźe nie dane byĹo nam ich usĹyszeÄ. Czekam na kolejny wykĹad  :Wink: 

----------

